# Removing spray paint from bakelite



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I picked up an old antique electrical meter that someone has stenciled their name on and I want to clean it up in an attempt to restore it. I think the paint might be about 40 - 50 yrs old and I’m fairly certain the case is bakelite. A lot of the paint has already come off, but I don’t want to scratch it by scraping or damage it with the wrong choice chemicals.


Any thoughts on this before I start experimenting?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Try some mineral spirits on a rag first.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That is a tough one, bakelite is a plastic so you can use paint and varnish remover or even lacquer thinner. If it were mine I would gently scrape it off with a glass scraper which is a straight edge razor blade on a handle. If you manage to scratch the bakelite it can be polished out like a finish can by finely wet sanding with 2000 grit paper and buffed.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I just tried the mineral spirits and some of it came off, but I think it might have already been loose. I think I let a little bit soak with a paper towel and see if it softens up before I start scraping.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I was just going through my stuff and found a can of JASCO Paint and Epoxy remover although the “Epoxy” part scares me. I really don’t know what Bakelite is made up of or if it’s anything like epoxy.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Bakelite is paper or cloth impregnated with resin and heated under pressure. I wouldn't wipe it with anything more active than lacquer thinner. Certainly nothing that contains acetone, which will dissolve fiberglass.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Maylar said:


> Bakelite is paper or cloth impregnated with resin and heated under pressure. I wouldn't wipe it with anything more active than lacquer thinner. Certainly nothing that contains acetone, which will dissolve fiberglass.


Thanks I was just thinking about acetone. Glad you responded when you did.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thinking about rubbing compound and a buffer?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Well lacquer thinner contains acetone and is too hot for bakelite. If you are having some results with mineral spirits I would be patient and keep soaking the spot and rubbing it. Rubbing compound could be used but would be labor intensive. You are right to be scared of the Jasco. You would be better off with the numbers on it than melt a spot.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I ended up scraping the paint with a razor blade which came off relatively easy. It is noticable where it was scraped even though there aren't any scratches. It just dosent have the luster of the surrounding Bakelite and I'm not sure if it can be restored with buffing. 

I remember seeing something advertized on TV to restore plastics, but don't know if Bakelite is included. I also bought something years ago to repair some ultraviolet damage to my car dashboard that seemed to work, but I can't remember if it had die in it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Before you try buffing, try hand rubbing with rubbing compound. I like 3M rubbing compound available at walmart.


----------



## Gmkarr (Dec 21, 2014)

These are the kind of jobs that also lend themselves well to a blast cabinet with walnut shells or plastic beads.


----------

